# What do people use for a pen vise



## colin macdiarmid (10 Sep 2010)

Hi what do people use for a pen vise when boring the pen blanks, is it bought or home made or on the lathe, can you let me know cheers


----------



## CHJ (10 Sep 2010)

If you are really flush with cash, and drilling large quantities of blanks then a self centering vice is the ideal.

If however you are just into doing the odd one or two then a simple hand held wood clamp is OK.

See this method for one way to do it..


----------



## Jensmith (10 Sep 2010)

I've used both a home made vice and drilled them on the lathe. Think the lathe is probably more accurate.


----------



## Stravides (10 Sep 2010)

speanwoody":edmry3lx said:


> Hi what do people use for a pen vise when boring the pen blanks, is it bought or home made or on the lathe, can you let me know cheers



I use a pillar drill vice mainly, but that does not centre the blank automatically, so I am in the process of making a couple of wooden plates to make the job easier..

Image LINK

you can also just make the plates and hold together with a quick action hand vice..

As long as the holes on the blocks are vertical they can be v cut or straight - I opted for V cut


----------



## loftyhermes (11 Sep 2010)

I drill my pen blanks on the lathe with the drill bit in the headstock and holding it with a pair of water pump pliers push with the tail stock, works for me.


----------



## dannykaye (11 Sep 2010)

I spin the blank in the chuck using a brad point bit instead of a centre in the tailstock chuck


----------



## Bluefoxy (11 Sep 2010)

Like many others I now mount the blank in a chuck with pin jaws and mount the drill bit in a jacobs chuck in the tailstock. This is a secure and safe method. However when I started turning pens I used a pillar drill with the blank held in the 1.5" vice from stiles and bates.
http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/product ... FHDPV4_MST

I still think the lathe method is best but this certainly worked. I'm afraid I would never advocate holding the blank by hand even at very slow speed.

I still use the vice to hold the blanks with glued tubes in to square off the ends.

Ray


----------



## Gitface (11 Sep 2010)

Hi 

This is what I use. 







Can't remember were I found the plans for it, but it was simple to do. I made it all out of an old MDF cupboard door. 

I've drilled all size blanks on this from 13mm square to 25mm and great for batch drilling. I hold the vice to the drill table with some clamps and away you go. 

Mark...........


----------



## jpt (11 Sep 2010)

I do them on the lathe, my method is HERE

john


----------



## SVB (11 Sep 2010)

@gitface - you need a new saw blade mate!!!!

:lol: 
S


----------



## Gitface (12 Sep 2010)

SVB":hsadtnh7 said:


> @gitface - you need a new saw blade mate!!!!
> 
> :lol:
> S


 
I'd changed it out after doing that, although the blade wasn't that old and it cut fine. This makes me think that the blade was not creating a suitable kerf and the blade was rubbing. I suppose thats what you get for cheap blades. 

Mark........


----------

